

A Little Black Box That Could Change Guitars Forever - Tekker
http://gizmodo.com/5994116/how-inventor-paul-vo-created-a-little-black-box-that-could-change-guitars-forever

======
DigitalSea
This is pretty darn impressive, it changes the way the guitar sounds like by
manipulating the vibration of the guitar all without amplification. It seems a
little over-the-top though, impressive from a technical perspective in how it
alters the sound in realtime but this device would probably be more expensive
than altering the sound downstream.

There is a lot more innovation in the guitar space than people actually think.
A company called Line 6 has been pushing the boundaries of amplifiers and
guitars for a few years now, albeit digitally but on the same level. They have
a line of Variax guitars that allow you to digitally down-tune your guitar by
turning a knob and ability to program them via a software application.

Really impressive device nonetheless, I never thought such a thing would be
possible without amplification on an acoustic guitar.

~~~
onedognight
> I never thought such a thing would be possible without amplification on an
> acoustic guitar.

Of course there _is_ amplification. There is a huge battery pack in there
driving the strings.

~~~
DigitalSea
There's amplification and then there's amplification. Strings vibrating within
a hollow body cavity is a form of amplification, but I was referring to
amplification via an external amplifier and speaker as most guitarists would
imply and know when using the word amplifier.

